# dirt hunting--silver / large cents



## davduckman2010

went out metal detecting some woods at Oberlin college in town this morning and found some old stuff 2 large cents 1864 and 1856 these are few and far between. also 3 silver coins and a real old toy gun and a early fancy piece. and oh ya a gold watch . not bad for an hour and a half of dirt hunting.

Reactions: Way Cool 13


----------



## Kevin

Dagum all the hours I spent detecting I never found a single large cent. That's one of the benefits of living up nawth - the detecting is dy-no-mite! Great finds duck!!! What do you think that fancy piece is?


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Dagum all the hours I spent detecting I never found a single large cent. That's one of the benefits of living up nawth - the detecting is dy-no-mite! Great finds duck!!! What do you think that fancy piece is?


that's the fourth largey we got in the last six months ones worn and is a coronet that came before these matron heads dates to worn on it but its 1839 or before. that plate is very cool don't know what it is yet but I wish it had military or better yet a CS markings lol ill find me a belt buckle yet --bygod you got a better chance down your way for those valuble carson citys or new Orleans mint marks that's where the moneys at we found one seated liberty dime that had CC mint mark


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> I wish it had military or better yet a CS markings lol ill find me a belt buckle yet --bygod



I dreamed of it but never did. Good luck but with your good luck I bet you will. Are you sure you aren't Irish?


----------



## davduckman2010

irish---- I can row from my uncles house in Glasgow to the irish coast in a day so I guess im close enough

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> I dreamed of it but never did. Good luck but with your good luck I bet you will. Are you sure you aren't Irish?


I hope he's not an Irish quacker!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Thats cool Duck! You're a man of many hobbies, I would love to get into metal detecting, but my part of the country is more barren (and younger) than Kevins. Seems like it would be a long shot finding a CS item in north ohio....


----------



## davduckman2010

im hopeing to find someones lost cs suvenier


----------



## davduckman2010

barry richardson said:


> Thats cool Duck! You're a man of many hobbies, I would love to get into metal detecting, but my part of the country is more barren (and younger) than Kevins. Seems like it would be a long shot finding a CS item in north ohio....


barry I would be detecting for gold nuggets if I was in Arizona theres some hot spots down your way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> im hopeing to find someones lost cs suvenier



Your best chance to find a CSA artifact is in Buffington Island the only "official" battle fought on your soil. We got our asses handed to us there so we probably lost a lot of stuff running away lol. I don't think Ohio had any POW camps but I could be mistaken. If y'all did there would be a shot at some trinkets there too if you can gain access.


----------



## davduckman2010

Johnson islandhad a big prison in Sandusky bay 30 miles from me held thousands of jonhny rebs . million dollar homes all over it now has historical rebel graveyard there though many hundreds of men died there starved and sickness. very sad.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> Johnson islandhad a big prison in Sandusky bay 30 miles from me held thousands of jonhny rebs . million dollar homes all over it now has historical rebel graveyard there though many hundreds of men died there starved and sickness. very sad.



A book about Andersonville prison was one one of the best, saddest, most enthralling and gut-wrenching books I ever read. As brothers we sure did hate each other and mistreat each other like lowlife dogs. I'm glad we don't do that any more and hope we never do again. 







But if we do I hope we win this time because us Johnny Rebs would never have elected a dickhead like is running the show now . . .

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> A book about Andersonville prison was one one of the best, saddest, most enthralling and gut-wrenching books I ever read. As brothers we sure did hate each other and mistreat each other like lowlife dogs. I'm glad we don't do that any more and hope we never do again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if we do I hope we win this time because us Johnny Rebs would never have elected a dickhead like is running the show now . . .


lol wait till you get the next guy -- Hillary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

Hey duck. Any chance of a close up of that bottle? I'll say pretty please......


----------



## davduckman2010

Fsyxxx said:


> Hey duck. Any chance of a close up of that bottle? I'll say pretty please......


ill try for some reason pics wouldn't load a half hour ago. ill try again. cool little iodine bottle still had iodine in it when we found it old skull and crossbone embossed. seen these online we found a few tinys today


----------



## Fsyxxx

If you ever wanna part with any of the apothecary bottles let me know, that ones really cool...


----------



## davduckman2010

Fsyxxx said:


> If you ever wanna part with any of the apothecary bottles let me know, that ones really cool...


I sell all my bottles I have a few more we found recently. when I get the pics to load ill show you them . not working for me at the moment


----------



## Fsyxxx

davduckman2010 said:


> I sell all my bottles I have a few more we found recently. when I get the pics to load ill show you them . not working for me at the moment


Awesome! Thanks, no rush....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Fsyxxx said:


> Awesome! Thanks, no rush....


----------



## barry richardson

davduckman2010 said:


> barry I would be detecting for gold nuggets if I was in Arizona theres some hot spots down your way


I know several guys who are prospecting hobbyist here , they find dust and some fine bits, but nothing noteworthy that I've ever heard of, the guys who are really striking gold are the ones selling the prospecting equipment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Fsyxxx said:


> Awesome! Thanks, no rush....


heres a few we found this week greg that iodine still has its stopper and a French toilet water bottle from a barber shop ed pinaud famose perfume maker 1860s and some other smalls

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Duck you may have mentioned it but I missed it what machine/s do you/y'all have?


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Duck you may have mentioned it but I missed it what machine/s do you/y'all have?


garret a t pro we use small coil and a larger sniper coil for deep stuff and garret carrot pin pointer---- its a must have tool

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

Awesome! Can't believe everything you are digging up. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

davduckman2010 said:


> heres a few we found this week greg that iodine still has its stopper and a French toilet water bottle from a barber shop ed pinaud famose perfume maker 1860s and some other smalls
> 
> View attachment 98155
> View attachment 98156
> View attachment 98157
> 
> View attachment 98158


Those are great! What do you want for em? I particularly like the iodine bottle. My uncle was a pharmacist and had a collection of those and I've thought they were awesome since I was a kid.


----------



## davduckman2010

did you want them all greg? I see that iodine going for 20 to 30 online ill give you all for 25,00 + sh if you want them.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

davduckman2010 said:


> did you want them all greg? I see that iodine going for 20 to 30 online ill give you all for 25,00 + sh if you want them.


Yeah. All of em.  Thanks mr duck!!


----------



## davduckman2010

Fsyxxx said:


> Yeah. All of em.  Thanks mr duck!!


cool bottles that toilet water bottle is very cool piece ill pm you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

davduckman2010 said:


> garret a t pro we use small coil and a larger sniper coil for deep stuff and garret carrot pin pointer---- its a must have tool


Can you recommend a good economical starter detector. There are some Tracker brand detectors on CL in my area. Are they any good? I'm just looking for something to play around with once in a while.


----------



## davduckman2010

Final Strut said:


> Can you recommend a good economical starter detector. There are some Tracker brand detectors on CL in my area. Are they any good? I'm just looking for something to play around with once in a while.


scott I used a bounty hunter lonestar they have bounty hunters with different names around that price I liked the lonestar at first and did real good there about 150 to 175. but after I got the good one garret a t pro there was know going back lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I bought the Garrett Grand Master Hunter when it first came out and all the goodies with depth multiplier and hothead aftermarket coil etc. and I liked it, but if I bought another one I would go with something lighter now. I know there are so many awesome detectors oout now I would have a hard time deciding what to get. Many companies making great detectors now I would look at all the Garrett, Fisher, Minelab, Teknetics, Tesoro, Boutny Hunter man there's a few also I never heard of and then a bunch of crap too. One of my old hunting buddies that's still doing it swears by his Fisher F4 - he still owns my old GMH lol but it hasn't seen duty since he bought his first Fisher years ago.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> I bought the Garrett Grand Master Hunter when it first came out and all the goodies with depth multiplier and hothead aftermarket coil etc. and I liked it, but if I bought another one I would go with something lighter now. I know there are so many awesome detectors oout now I would have a hard time deciding what to get. Many companies making great detectors now I would look at all the Garrett, Fisher, Minelab, Teknetics, Tesoro, Boutny Hunter man there's a few also I never heard of and then a bunch of crap too. One of my old hunting buddies that's still doing it swears by his Fisher F4 - he still owns my old GMH lol but it hasn't seen duty since he bought his first Fisher years ago.


fishers are top of the line theres some great mine labs/ technetics/ and whites they could go fro 600.00 to thousands. they have come a long way and yes some will wear your arm out with the weights of them. but if you want to tell what it most likely is before you dig the good detectors are a must

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

I have a White's 5000D that I bought back in '80. Top of the line back then. Found lots of coins but nothing earth shattering. I haven't used it in years and don't know if it even still works. The thing takes 14 AA batteries! I want a new detector for checking logs and the Garret is what everyone tells me to get. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

HomeBody said:


> I have a White's 5000D that I bought back in '80. Top of the line back then. Found lots of coins but nothing earth shattering. I haven't used it in years and don't know if it even still works. The thing takes 14 AA batteries! I want a new detector for checking logs and the Garret is what everyone tells me to get. Gary


lol 14 batterys here I am complaining about buying 4 all the time they aint cheap anymore. they will find metal in logs no problem


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Try the Tenergy NiMH rechargeable batterys. I been using them for over 6 years and still going strong.(most of the 36 I bought anyway)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Got the bottles today! They are great... Somehow there were more bottles than I paid for..... Hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

